# Feb 22, 2008



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a couple of pics from yesterday.... post your pics too!


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I will take some more after final clean-ups... make sure to post some of your pictures too...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Is that a 7'6" or an 8'? It scrapes down nicely. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

8' Trip Edge.... suprisingly it did scrape it up nice all day, back-dragging too.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

whatd you do...steal my truck & plow. except ive got the xcab. stuff cleaned up real nice till around 7pm when it changed to rain up here. i didnt bring a camera with me


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like some nice wet snow.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

out here in western MA it was the fluffiest of fluffy snow. Very light, and very dry. I bet the lot looked great when youi were done, looks like the plow was scraping real nice.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! How much snow did you get?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck and plow.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Id say 5"-7" ....... Thanks everyone! how did everyone do?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice picssssssssss and truck....


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

SWEET TRUCK .........NICE PICS KEEP EM COMING wesport


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Camera batteries died after a while so I didnt get too many good pictures. But thanks for the kind words everybody! I was excited to be able to finally post pictures with snow in them, not just the truck and plow. I got 10 calls yesterday for driveways. They got the "day-later" pricing. payup payup


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

woot i love money! payuppayuppayup


----------

